# My hairless ratties...cant wait to bring them home



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

i finally got pics of my own little guys i love them sooooooo much i cant wait til i can fetch them 4th jan :flrt:









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










they will be Leo,Milo and Venus (i think lol still not 100%)


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

cute:flrt:


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

omg theyre beautiful!! i get a baby, right?


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

lol im not breeding em , specially as they are related lol
but you can be auntie moosey :flrt:


----------



## XoxOriptideOxoX (Jul 11, 2008)

SO CUTE  :flrt:


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

they are gorgeous jamie - dfinately something to look forward to in the new year!!


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

animal addict said:


> they are gorgeous jamie - dfinately something to look forward to in the new year!!


 defo  
i was very bah humbug with stuff thats gone on its going to make christmas more enjoyable to be sure and i cant wait til i can fetch them


----------



## Bailey_Dragon (Apr 6, 2008)

ami_j said:


> defo
> i was very bah humbug with stuff thats gone on its going to make christmas more enjoyable to be sure and i cant wait til i can fetch them


 They are really gorgeous :flrt:


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

Surely hairless rats are all related?


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Scrumptious little sausages!!


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

Caz said:


> Surely hairless rats are all related?


probably but i wouldnt ever breed brother and sister together and im not looking to breed rats but if i did i wouldnt to each other would breed to another rat after asking the breeder who im getting these froms advice 



Amalthea said:


> Scrumptious little sausages!!


 arent they ....roll on jan :lol2:


----------



## BADGERS MUM (Dec 5, 2006)

AWWWWWWWWWWWWW AJ 

they are the sweetest little treasures :2thumb:


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

BADGERS MUM said:


> AWWWWWWWWWWWWW AJ
> 
> they are the sweetest little treasures :2thumb:


atm they are i bet they will be naughty little monkeys before long :lol2:


----------



## cazzie (Jan 3, 2008)

Awww gorgeous hun ^_^ make sure you save these pictures, so you can show how they look exactly the same as they grow up just bigger :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

ami_j said:


> probably but i wouldnt ever breed brother and sister together and im not looking to breed rats but if i did i wouldnt to each other would breed to another rat after asking the breeder who im getting these froms advice
> 
> 
> arent they ....roll on jan :lol2:


Sorry - wasn't having a go - just a genuine question/thought really :lol2:


----------



## harryallard (Apr 19, 2008)

when i read the title of this thread... 
but they're actually really cute :2thumb:


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

Caz said:


> Sorry - wasn't having a go - just a genuine question/thought really :lol2:


dw lol hope i didnt come across as having a go 



harryallard said:


> when i read the title of this thread...
> but they're actually really cute :2thumb:


lol different to what ppl expect...they seem to have a fuzzy covering like their dad so i bet they will be all velvety :flrt:


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

Amy there gawwwwjuss.. mine are just bit older than they are that we have in nest lols!!

cuties you will have fun with them hairlesses are great..looks like they wax or shave there bits lol!


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

Lover said:


> Amy there gawwwwjuss.. mine are just bit older than they are that we have in nest lols!!
> 
> cuties you will have fun with them hairlesses are great..looks like they wax or shave there bits lol!


 yeah im preparing for the lack of hair to make them "more apparently male" :lol2:

if i had limitless funds and could drive iwould of had yours too kim :lol2:


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Aww them gawjuss things! Would love a rat but my mum says never! lol, they also come on my bro's birthday!! lol, have fun with the little guys!


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

Tommy123 said:


> Aww them gawjuss things! Would love a rat but my mum says never! lol, they also come on my bro's birthday!! lol, have fun with the little guys!


 lol they are defo amazing pets if you get the chance...i will have fun with them thank you  bet they keep me on my toes baby rats are very playful...tbh so are adults XD


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

lol, never really had a pet like that, only had farm animals (and a tort!) so was thinkin of guinea pig as hamsters are nocturnal! anyway have fun!


----------



## Lindso3000 (Dec 10, 2008)

very very cute


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

Tommy123 said:


> lol, never really had a pet like that, only had farm animals (and a tort!) so was thinkin of guinea pig as hamsters are nocturnal! anyway have fun!


 gpigs are cute i like them ^^ 


Lindso3000 said:


> very very cute


 thank you


----------



## gwinni (Oct 8, 2007)

They is well cute jamie! I really like the close up on second pic how you can see the curly whiskers, they stay like that don't they? I'd love some dumbo rats just coz i like their ears LOL
I loved keeping GP's but they are the only thing i'm allergic to! How crap is that???!!!!


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

gwinni said:


> They is well cute jamie! I really like the close up on second pic how you can see the curly whiskers, they stay like that don't they? I'd love some dumbo rats just coz i like their ears LOL
> I loved keeping GP's but they are the only thing i'm allergic to! How crap is that???!!!!


 yup they stay curly :flrt:
lol rats are brilliant pets so inquisitive.. id recommend males if you want a pet that will sit happily and females if you want them to be running round into everything...this varies rat to rat obv but itswhat alot of ppl have said 
GPs are nice i just like how clever rats are i like pretty much all small furries all for diff reasons


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

ami_j said:


> gpigs are cute i like them ^^


Are they as fun and easy as rats?:2thumb:: victory:


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

Tommy123 said:


> Are they as fun and easy as rats?:2thumb:: victory:


 they need more time,same sort of cage but a rats cage would be tall as opposed to long...its down to personal preference though i find my rats arehappier to come out than the pigs...both of these would need keeping in pairs minimum though


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Ok, thanks for the info!!!!


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

Tommy123 said:


> Ok, thanks for the info!!!!


 np theres tonnes more but its largely down to personal preference both have pros and cons


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Yer, my mum absolutely hate rats! Not sure why tho,maybe because she thinks they stink (but probaly dont! lol) Thanks!


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

Tommy123 said:


> Yer, my mum absolutely hate rats! Not sure why tho,maybe because she thinks they stink (but probaly dont! lol) Thanks!


 lol no more than any other animal if they are cleaned out regularly 
alot of ppl have a "thing" about rats and ive had afew that have changed their mind after meeting a domestic rat :lol2:


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

lol! i know, don't see anything wrong with them!!


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

Tommy123 said:


> lol! i know, don't see anything wrong with them!!


 lol for alot of people its the tails


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Ami,

You will probably find that by about 10 weeks your babies will have very little fuzz left. 
They tend to moult it out bit by bit as they grow up.

My older boys are totoally naked and the baby girls, who are only 6 weeks or so, still have a little bit of fuzz.

My black girl, who is 3 months now, has no hair at all either. She's almost 'squeaky' naked.

Your three are silver fawn hoodeds but will just look pink when they mature, They tend to lose their markings as well as they grow. Or at least my silver fawn hoodeds do. The black capped and hoodeds stay black though.


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

saxon said:


> Ami,
> 
> You will probably find that by about 10 weeks your babies will have very little fuzz left.
> They tend to moult it out bit by bit as they grow up.
> ...


from what ive been told they have badger type markings so im guessing these will fade as normal anyway...
im expecting some fur to disapear but im guessing they will prob stay a bit fuzzy as dad is and mum seems to have a bit too...guess its just a case of wait and see lol 
cant wait til i can pick them up..hoping to get pics when they open their eyes so will get them posted up too


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

im hopefully getting more pics at the weekend with open eyes :flrt:


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

Awww, they're gorgeous. Love the names...:flrt:


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

Trillian said:


> Awww, they're gorgeous. Love the names...:flrt:


 ty 
venus might end up being mocha thats if shes defo a girl lol getting confirmation at the weekend so hoping no boy bits drop :lol2:


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

Nothing worse than boy bits where they're not wanted...:whistling2:


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

Trillian said:


> Nothing worse than boy bits where they're not wanted...:whistling2:


 hehe no...her brothers are gonna live as a pair and wanting to put her in with my haired females


----------



## gwinni (Oct 8, 2007)

I had a female black and white furry years ago she was called ratty, that was before i knew they should be kept in pairs. She had a thing about ears and i was always paranoid that she would nibble mine! Then had two boys from a rescue centre called william and gary they were nervous and i don't know what happened to them in the past one would freeze when handled and the other would go nuts and bite, still got a scar from him! 
I'd love some dumbo rats at some point they are well cute. I'd agree about the tail thing my mum hates rats just coz of the tails. That's why we were allowed hamsters!


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

gwinni said:


> I had a female black and white furry years ago she was called ratty, that was before i knew they should be kept in pairs. She had a thing about ears and i was always paranoid that she would nibble mine! Then had two boys from a rescue centre called william and gary they were nervous and i don't know what happened to them in the past one would freeze when handled and the other would go nuts and bite, still got a scar from him!
> I'd love some dumbo rats at some point they are well cute. I'd agree about the tail thing my mum hates rats just coz of the tails. That's why we were allowed hamsters!


you need to get some lol they are awesome:flrt:


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

NEW PICS :flrt:
ok so there was a slight set back with one of the babys deciding to become a hermaphrodite and leaving only one male when i wanted a pair... however it got solved as im getting a slightly older pair of males to keep the little guy company so im still getting the little male from the pics and the little female to live with my current girlies...so a little sad i couldnt take all three but i dont have a neutered rattie so pregancy may of been a risk...s/hes staying behind though with the breeder to live with a castrated male so its all ended pretty happily 
these are pics of the babies im taking and my two older boys :flrt:


older boys (one of them is winking in the last pic lol)

























baby boy (im still thinking on a name) meeting his big brothers 









Venus









"but we are sleepy!"

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










baby ratty loveheart (this is cutest pic EVER)









:flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## joe0709 (Sep 22, 2007)

Awwwwww, so cute.

I want's them all. :flrt:


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

joe0709 said:


> Awwwwww, so cute.
> 
> I want's them all. :flrt:


 you can not has :lol2:
but yeah i totally agree it cant be january quick enough :flrt: hoping to pick milo and leo up before christmas will have to see though


----------



## Bailey_Dragon (Apr 6, 2008)

Awww, cuteness alert :flrt::flrt:


----------



## ImAly (Jul 26, 2008)

Awww:flrt:


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

ImAly said:


> Awww:flrt:


 arent they great :flrt:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

So adorable.............I love rats tails they feel soooo nice your babies are gorgeous if I didnt have nearly 17 cats I would have some again but with that amount of cats its not fair so I just enjoy other peoples :flrtumbos are so cute remind me of Dopey from the 7 dwarves


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> So adorable.............I love rats tails they feel soooo nice your babies are gorgeous if I didnt have nearly 17 cats I would have some again but with that amount of cats its not fair so I just enjoy other peoples :flrtumbos are so cute remind me of Dopey from the 7 dwarves


thank you 
we should make a hairless animal group :lol2: have a little thing in our sigs... your hairless kittys are so cute cant wait to see pics of asbo...great name


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

ami_j said:


> baby ratty loveheart (this is cutest pic EVER)


Oh they're _gorgeous_. :flrt:

What a fantastic photo!! :2thumb:


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

Trillian said:


> Oh they're _gorgeous_. :flrt:
> 
> What a fantastic photo!! :2thumb:


i know  
dont expect pics this good when i have them LOL


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

OMG they're soooooo adorable!!!! I want them all!!


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

Tommy123 said:


> OMG they're soooooo adorable!!!! I want them all!!


 MINE :Na_Na_Na_Na: 
the boys are asleep atm going to let them out to play later :flrt:


----------



## Gem (Aug 26, 2007)

Holy poop on a stick, THEY'RE GORGEOUS :flrt:


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

Gem said:


> Holy poop on a stick, THEY'RE GORGEOUS :flrt:


they say thankyou auntie gem :flrt:


----------



## Gem (Aug 26, 2007)

ami_j said:


> they say thankyou auntie gem :flrt:


Tell them they're very welcome :no1:


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Awww! Get some pics while the playin plzzzz!


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

Gem said:


> Tell them they're very welcome :no1:


i will ^^



Tommy123 said:


> Awww! Get some pics while the playin plzzzz!


will try my cameras not great and they slept all day yesterday so dunno if they will want to come out :lol2:


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

ami_j said:


> i will ^^
> 
> 
> 
> will try my cameras not great and they slept all day yesterday so dunno if they will want to come out :lol2:


lol! thats fine!


----------



## Ratatouille (Sep 5, 2008)

It is a fallacy that nekid males show off their bits more :lol2:


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

Ratatouille said:


> It is a fallacy that nekid males show off their bits more :lol2:


 they are defo more noticeable, specially when they have just come out their pouch and they are warm


----------



## Gem (Aug 26, 2007)

I'll say it again Jaime, gorgeous ratties, can't wait till you get the next ones :flrt:


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

picked leo and milo up this morning and im in love :flrt: they are sooo lovely and tame, the journey on the bus didnt phase them at all and now ones gone to sleep under his blanket and the other is stuffing his face :lol2:

cant wait to pick the other two up :no1:


----------



## sh231193 (Dec 16, 2008)

They're those sort of adorable ugly-cute :lol2:

I might come over and take them if you're not careful


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

sh231193 said:


> They're those sort of adorable ugly-cute :lol2:
> 
> I might come over and take them if you're not careful


:O you will not lol 
my babies *huggles little bald ratties*


----------



## gwinni (Oct 8, 2007)

They are sooooo cute! Makes me wants some rats so you have to stop posting pics LMAO


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

gwinni said:


> They are sooooo cute! Makes me wants some rats so you have to stop posting pics LMAO


 loooool you should get some


----------



## Miranda (Dec 25, 2006)

awwww they are adorable!


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

Miranda said:


> awwww they are adorable!


 thanks hun  i pick the babies up on tuesday


----------

